# en ves de



## Domtom

Algunes vegades, ara fa molts d'anys que no ho sento, però sobretot quan era nen i seguidament als primers anys de la meva adolescència, he sentit a dir "en ves de".

Per exemple:

"En ves d'estar-te mirant la tele, valdria més que m'ajudessis."
"Per què fas la truita amb poma en ves de patates?"

Em sembla incorrecte i un calc del castellà "en vez de".

De quantes maneres ho podem dir? Per mi, "en comptes de", "en lloc de", per exemple.

Ho sentiu a dir de vegades aquest barbarisme?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Psi... però cada cop menys, crec.


----------



## figuerenca

Hola! 
Jo si que l'he sentit a dir força també, però sobretot a gent gran de pobles o a castellanoparlants. D'on ets tu?
És totalment incorrecte. Tal i com has dit, és un calc del castellà. 
Jo també faig servir en "comptes de" en registre col·loquial i "en lloc de" si escric. No se m'acut cap altre sinònim..


----------



## Domtom

figuerenca said:


> Jo si que l'he sentit a dir força també, però sobretot a gent gran de pobles o a castellanoparlants. D'on ets tu?
> És totalment incorrecte.


 
Del Maresme.


----------



## Dixie!

Aquí també es diu! 

Bé, si més no mons pares i iaios sempre ho han dit! A mi em sona fatal i sempre dic "en comptes de". Però ja veus que no només es diu al Maresme!


----------



## Cecilio

Jo diria que també he sentit dir "en vegada de". Potser es tracta d'un calc del castellà, però traduit al català.


----------



## ernest_

Els meus d'avis que vivien al Berguedà també deien "en ves de" o "per comptes de", mentre que els joves actualment diuen "en lloc de" o "en comptes de".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Aquí també es diu!
> 
> Bé, si més no mons pares i iaios sempre ho han dit! A mi em sona fatal i sempre dic "en comptes de". Però ja veus que no només es diu al Maresme!


 


ernest_ said:


> Els meus d'avis que vivien al Berguedà també deien "en ves de" o "per comptes de", mentre que els joves actualment diuen "en lloc de" o "en comptes de".


 
Els grans de la meva família també ho diuen; em fa l'efecte que és una cosa de tot el territori. A nosaltres, a escola, ja ens van dir que s'havia de dir "en comptes de" o " en lloc de". Afortunadament, amb aquesta hem tingut més sort que amb "haver de", que sembla que ja tingui un peu a la tomba.


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona tarda,

Jo crec que ve a esser com el "buenu", que la gent empra per la forta influència del Castellà.

Siau


----------



## jaume60

Si que ho he sentit però tinc la impressió que ja està fora d'ús.

Jaume


----------



## papillon

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ... Afortunadament, amb aquesta hem tingut més sort que amb "haver de", que sembla que ja tingui un peu a la tomba.


"Haver de" en el sentit del perifrasi d'obligació?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Com dieu molts, segur que és un d'aquells castellanismes que deien o diuen per desconeixença els avis o pares nostres (els qui no van tenir l'oportunitat d'estudiar català, vaja) amb un accent totalment català. Com el "busón", per exemple. La meva àvia en deia moltes, d'aquestes paraules, deia "antes" per "abans", amb vocal neutra inclosa; però alhora aquesta gent tenia o té una gramàtica impecable.


----------



## Abansmortaquesenzilla

Estic d'acord que es tracta d'un castellanisme que fa/feia la gent gran catalanoparlant.   

Es com quan alguna iaia diu de vegades en acomiadar-se:   Adiossss!! (o Com la imitació d'en Clos a Polònia ara que hi penso...)


----------



## Dixie!

Abansmortaquesenzilla said:


> Es com quan alguna iaia diu de vegades en acomiadar-se:   Adiossss!! (o Com la imitació d'en Clos a Polònia ara que hi penso...)



O simplement: "Diossss"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Abansmortaquesenzilla said:


> Es com quan alguna iaia diu de vegades en acomiadar-se: Adiossss!!


 


Dixie! said:


> O simplement: "Diossss"


 
Sobre aquest ús de l'adiós hi ha un fil que va obrir en Mph Redux :

Adiós


----------



## jaume60

El que m'ha sorpres d'això és que aquesta expressió la he sentida als meus pares.

Imaginava que Ells en feien un ús correcte.

Jaume


----------



## Cecilio

jaume60 said:


> El que m'ha sorpres d'això és que aquesta expressió la he sentida als meus pares.
> 
> Imaginava que Ells en feien un ús correcte.
> 
> Jaume



A mi mai se m'ocorreria pensar que el que diuen els meus pares és "incorrecte". ¿Per què havia de ser-ho? Estic convençut que la llengua catalana està hiperpoblada de regles restrictives del tipus "això és correcte" / "això és incorrecte". Tendisc cada vegada a fer menys cas d'aquestes coses.


----------



## jaume60

Cecilio said:


> A mi mai se m'ocorreria pensar que el que diuen els meus pares és "incorrecte". ¿Per què havia de ser-ho? Estic convençut que la llengua catalana està hiperpoblada de regles restrictives del tipus "això és correcte" / "això és incorrecte". Tendisc cada vegada a fer menys cas d'aquestes coses.


 
La convivència idiomàtica, com és el cas de la nostra, dona resultats de *copiar* moltes expressions en un sentit i l'altre, recordo ara als castellanoparlants de Catalunya que han incorporat l'expressió *barretja* o els de Catalunya l'expressió *pues*.

El fet de que la gent del carrer en faci l'ús que més l'hi escaigui no treu valor a que la norma i és, i malgrat això sempre ens hem entès.

Jaume


----------



## dgimeno

Exacte. El català, com qualsevol altra llengua, incorpora paraules per contacte, sobretot quan la solució de l'altre idioma és més "econòmica".

Amb això del ves, a més, penso que potser s'ha produït una confusió amb el "ves", deformació de "veges": Ves que no sigui esguerrat!, per exemple. Però bé, suposo.


----------



## jaume60

dgimeno said:


> Exacte. El català, com qualsevol altra llengua, incorpora paraules per contacte, sobretot quan la solució de l'altre idioma és més "econòmica".
> 
> Amb això del ves, a més, penso que potser s'ha produït una confusió amb el "ves", deformació de "veges": Ves que no sigui esguerrat!, per exemple. Però bé, suposo.


 
Pot ser una hipòtesi que si més no explicaria l'ús que n'han fet els nostres pares.

Jaume


----------



## dibidibu

A mallorca es diu molt "en ves de"
es més, "en comptes de" sona malament depenent d'on vagis xD


----------

